
Modeling Agents with Probabilistic Programs - abeinstein
http://agentmodels.org/
======
anarchy8
A great source, but was creating a subset of Javascript really necessary?

~~~
harperlee
WebPPL was not created specifically for this book. For example, this other one
also uses it: Probabilistic Models of Cognition
([https://probmods.org/](https://probmods.org/))

